# ALL GONE 27" wheels, 27" tyres etc



## rogerzilla (15 Oct 2019)

Wheels are 36h Wolber Super Champion rims, not very worn, on Campag Nuovo Tipo hubs. Bearings overhauled with new balls and Phil grease but a bit pitted. They work fine. Set up for 120mm fixed with a 16T Dura-Ace sprocket.

27" tyres are Kenda and unused.

Pick up from Swindon. Be quick or it's going to the tip later.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2019)

@Illaveago might like the wheels?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2019)

If @Illaveago doesn't want the wheels then i would if you would post happy to cover cost of postage


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Oct 2019)

I'm short of packing materials for about 4 weeks, until I collect a frame from Argos and it comes with enough bubble wrap to hide the Titanic. I don't mind chopping the spokes if you just want the hubs or rims. The spokes are d/b SS but Holdsworth had used over-long ones and then filed them! They came from a 1982 Mistral but I shrunk them down to 120mm and redished them.

On second thoughts, that fixed sprocket is never coming off. No lockring of course, so it was fitted with a 2' chainwhip and very strong Loctite.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2019)

Did someone mention my name ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2019)

Are they still about ?


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Oct 2019)

Yes, they are temporarily residing in the garage...


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Yes, they are temporarily residing in the garage...


I'll PM you .


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Oct 2019)

All gone now.


----------

